# 227-5



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

This is my short story from the perspective of a lowly Necron Warrior of the Jiang Shi dynasty. The number refers to its position within the dynasty's hierarchy. It is the 227th Warrior in service to the fifth Lord of Phaeron Shinmek's court. Comments welcome. It is my first story attempt so please be gentle.


Two-two-seven-dash-five's senses flashed to full alertness as the Ghost Ark's pilot disengaged the stasis locks. Within a split-second its optical sensors registered the carnage of battle around it. Massive explosions flashed in all directions, illuminating the night, the Imperial Guard bombardment designed more for shock and awe than to cause actual damage.

The attack had come suddenly, though the humans had not expected to find a fully functional Necron world. After centuries, the Imperial Inquisition had noticed the discrepancy between Draugr's comsumption of materials and its weapon production. The Imperial Guard was dispatched under the assumption they would be re-taking a renegade forge world.

In unison with the rest of its squad, 227-5 brought its Gauss Flayer to bear on an advance squad of Storm Troopers. The Ghost Ark continued its press forward, leaving the expanding molecular vapor of the Guardsmen behind. The Necron Warrior looked ahead, no emotion interfering with its assessment of the battle ahead. 

Great gouts of steam were rising above Draugr's surface as the weapons of war flash-vaporized the planet's dominate glaciers. But 227's adavanced optics could see the Imperial dropships touching down in the distance. Were it to turn its attention skyward, it would have seen the Imperial armada in orbit. The great ships disgorging hundreds of smaller craft like an angry hornet nest. But the ships above were not 227's concern. It never occured to the Necron to look up. Instead, it fired with its squad as the Ghost Ark moved ever-toward the enemy battle-lines.

The fact that no less than ten Vengence Class Cruisers and a Retribution Class Battleship were in orbit was the concern of Phaeron Shinmek. Orbital defence weapons and surface based defences fired continuously at the enemy ships. Meanwhile, the Imperial ships bombarded Draugr with the Imperium's most destructive weaponry. Indeed, as massive chucks of glaciers vaporized, the planet's surface became unstable. Great slabs of ice crashed down into the voids left and seismic events were set off, the lack of the glacier's weight releasing centuries of tension in the rock.

As 227-5's Ghost Ark reached the rear lines of Doomsday Cannons its squad was ordered off their transport. A contingent of Crypteks carrying Eldritch Lances took control of the Ark heading to some high-priority target.

Two-two-seven and his squad were forced to advance on foot but even if they had reason to complain, they lacked the capacity. They advanced, firing as the enemy presented itself, following their pre-programmed combat doctrines. It was only when ordered to stop by I99-3 that they did.

No doubt under Nemesor Thekt's orders, the Immortal issued new orders to the Warriors. Its flat voice sounded of tortured metal grinding together but the Warriors understand and set off for the enemy flank, joined by another squad to fulfill their mission.

The Warriors were close enough to the main enemy force now that they were receiving frequent fire. Several Warriors collapsed as they ran across the battle-lines, brought down despite their armored forms. Not all got back up.

They soon reached the rocky outcrops of the Eastern Mountian range. The Imperials had set battle-lines here, thinking the mountains would protect their flanks. 

A passing squad of Lychguard pushed their way through the lowly Warriors, nearly knocking 227 and several others to the frozen ground. If it could have felt emotion, 227 might have felt some grim satisfaction as the Lychguard were soon blasted apart by a Leman Russ Executioner. As it was, the closest emotional response it felt was the anger of the Nemesor filtering through the command pathways linking their minds.

The Warriors continued on, a squadron of Tomb Blades rushing in, Gauss Blasters scouring the tanks armor but doing little more than stripping the weapons from the hull. The Warriors did not wait to see the Tomb Blades shot out of the sky in retaliation.

As they began climbing the slopes, the Warriors were nearly ambushed by Guard Sniper teams. The unexpected intervention of Flayed Ones spared the Warriors however, their claws slicing into the Snipers. The Warriors ran on, following a narrow trail that would bring them to a spot overlooking the Imperial Guard command post.

As the Warriors opened fire, the Imperial commanders fell into a panic, the ambush taking them by surprise. Only the Commisar managed a few lucky shots before being felled.

Warrior two-two-seven was one of those hit. Its form collapsed, a bolter hole through its eye and out the back of the skull. Its senses faltered as the auto-repair systems whirred into life. Whether this Warrior could repair itself or would return to the stasis crypts would matter very little to the battle.

The humans were being routed. Their morale was crushed when their orbiting battleship exploded in the skies above. Some of the cruisers' remains were already burning up in the atmosphere, their red glow contrasting the blue glow of sunrise.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Interesting take on a fairly limited character. 

And a good foray into the realms of Fiction. Keep this up. :good:


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Coool!*

Not bad at all. Will the Necron heal? Will 227-5 ever fight again? Join us next time when we join his story already in progress. Bom-bom-bom-dddddddddddd-bumm-bum-bdummmmmmm. (Dramatic drumbs for effect). :grin:


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you both. I hope to keep writing during my free-time. 

Serpion5, I chose to do something with such a two dimensional personality because I wanted to test myself. I wanted to see if my discriptive skills were able to convey the emotions of battle without aid from the protagonist's thoughts. Re-reading, I have noticed some sections where I failed to do this. But in failure there is oppurtunity for growth. 

Adrian, I actually had not planned to revisit this character. But the fact that you asked those questions intrigues me. Was I able to elicit genuine concern for my humble Warrior?


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

good story. I'm fairly certain 227-5 will be back, his rules (I don't care what the new name is) clearly say so.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Very interesting! I love that you used such an odd character, and stayed with that character and used them in a manner that was very interesting.You were able to make the reader concerned about 227-5's fate and stay interested when their isn't much actual emotion in it.Your descriptions of the battle were very nice, kept the action going nicely without loss of detail.

TL;DR: Great read. Can't wait to see more of it, or other stuff from you.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you guys so much. I'm glad people are enjoying this story. Perhaps I won't continue with 227-5 but write from the perspective of others in the battle. I99-3 would have seen some of the more intense fighting, but I don't want to just re-write the story. Hmm.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Maybe portray someone fighting against the Imperials in orbit? Same battle, different perspective, different action. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I had the same thought. I'm just not sure how to go about it. Maybe a Doom Scythe pilot but I don't know.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I like it and I have to say I want to see 227-5 again myself I care about the small shed aside warrior. Idk much about Necrons but I care about 227-5.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

For having no personality, 227-5 is certainly making lots of friends. I guess he needs to reanimate.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Archon Dan said:


> For having no personality, 227-5 is certainly making lots of friends. I guess he needs to reanimate.


Yes Please!!!


----------

